# Lüfter dreht nicht an...



## Cario (30. Oktober 2009)

*Lüfter dreht nicht an...*

Ich habe mir den PCGH Gaming PC II (Windows 7) gekauft und muss nun feststellen, dass der Gehäuselüfter (Sharkoon Silent Eagle) nicht andreht.
Erst nach er von Hand angestoßen wurde dreht er!

Hinzu kommt ein ab und zu vorkommendes piepen (unregelmäßige Abstände...teilweise 10 Minuten Ruhe), welches ich nicht einordnen kann. Ein einzelner Piepton und dann wieder Ruhe. Ich weiß nur leider nicht wo weg dieses Geräusch komt, doch liegen meine Temperaturen laut Speedfan im abolut verträglichen Bereich. 

Der Rechner funktioniert tadelos, doch möchte ich ihn nicht wegen einer solchen Lächerlichen Angelegenheit reklamieren.

Liegt das mit dem Gehäuselüfter wohl an den Bios Einstellungen? Und lässt sich das piepen darauf zurückführen? Ich weiß nämlich nicht weiter.


----------



## Ampeldruecker (30. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Lüfter dreht nicht an...*

Vielleicht ist das der pieper vom MB, das MB selbst, oder der Lüfter.


----------



## 8ykrid (30. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Lüfter dreht nicht an...*

Schonmal mit dem Support geredet? Du hast ja dafür bezahlt. egal wenn es nur eine Kleinigkeit ist, den Support haste schlieslich auch mitbezahlt.
Und der Lüfter wird zu wenig Spannung bekommen(Anlaufspannung). Im Bios wird meist die Fan Geschwindigkeit überwacht. als Folge dessen(ohne weitere Infos) tippe ich mal auf Fan FailWarning.
Geh mal ins Bios. Dort unter HArdware Überwachung oder so ähnlich und stell die Lüftersteuerung auf Standard oder stell die Überwachung auf ignorriert. 
Aber wie gesagt ohne Aussagen was für Brett...kann man nur raten wie die Einstellungen bei dir heissen


----------



## Steve94 (30. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Lüfter dreht nicht an...*

Hast du den Lüfter schonmal an einem anderen PC probiert?
Bzw. einen andreren Lüfter an deinem PC?
vll. hat ja der Lüfter nur irgendeinen defekt daher könnte vll. auch das piepsen stammen!


----------



## Cario (31. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Lüfter dreht nicht an...*

Fan FailWarning ist deaktiviert und das Piepen kommt glaube ich vom MainboardPieper. Manchmal dreht danach der CPU Kühler für 1 oder 2 Sekunden deutlich lauter. Auch wenn ich SMART FAN Controll ausstelle läuft der Gehäuselüfter nicht an.
Allerdings möchte ich es vermeiden wochenlang auf meinen neuen Rechner zu verzichten nur weil ein 5€ Lüfter nicht richtig funktioniert.


----------



## Dicken (4. November 2009)

*AW: Lüfter dreht nicht an...*

Das Problem warum dein Lüfter stehen bleibt ist das die Lüftersteuerung im Mainboard eine zugeringe Anlaufspannung für den Lüfter herrausgibt. Viele Lüfter werden ohne Autostart Funktion ausgeliefert das ist auch bei diesen Lüfterfall. Selbst wenn die Spannung langsam steigt reicht diese teilweise nicht aus das der Lüfter von alleine Startet. Tausche den Lüfter gegen Highend Marken Lüfter aus, wie von Scythe, Noctua, Nanoxia und die Neue Serie von Noiseblocker denn diese haben alle Autostart im Lüfter drin.


----------

